# papa, maman / père, mère



## Mnemosyne

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demande tous les combien les personnes disent "mon papy" ou "ma maman" au lieu de "mon père" ou "ma mère"?  Je comprends bien que Papa et Maman sont des termes usités par les enfants quand ils parlent directement _à _Papa ou Maman.  Mais est-ce qu'ils sont aussi usités de la même façon que _mère_ ou _père_?


----------



## anne-kate

En général, les adultes disent "ma mère, mon père" lorsqu'ils parlent de leurs parents, ( parfois, "maman, papa" s'ils parlent d'eux à des membres très proches de leur famille  ; et les enfants disent "(ma) maman, (mon) papa".
nb: papy, c'est pour grand-père. 

a-k


----------



## itka

> nb: papy, c'est pour grand-père.


 ...et la grand-mère, c'est Mamy ou plus souvent en France, Mamie.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mnemosyne said:


> Mais est-ce qu'ils sont aussi usités de la même façon que _mère_ ou _père_?


Ils le sont malheureusement de plus en plus de nos jours… Pour certaines personnes, dont je fais partie, cela fait en effet très « populaire » de dire _maman_ ou _papa_ en parlant de ses parents. Et quand je dis « populaire », je parle du terme dépréciatif !


----------



## DeLaMancha

Pour moi, les enfants, quel que soit leur âge, s'adressent à leurs parents en les appelant "papa" ou "maman" (bonjour papa, est-ce que maman est là ?). Ou lorsqu'ils en parlent entre frères et soeurs (j'ai vu maman hier. J'ai parlé à papa au téléphone, etc). Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a là de populaire. Par contre, les mêmes enfants parlent de leur "père" ou de leur "mère" à des personnes étrangères à la famille (mon père est boulanger, ma mère est infirmière).


----------



## Maître Capello

DeLaMancha said:


> Par contre, les mêmes enfants parlent de leur "père" ou de leur "mère" à des personnes étrangères à la famille (mon père est boulanger, ma mère est infirmière).


Je parlais spécifiquement de ce dernier cas. (Mon post n'était peut-être pas limpide, mais j'ai bien dit : « en parlant *de* mes parents », et non « *à* mes parents ». ) On entend en effet de plus en plus les gens parler de leurs parents en disant _mon papa_ ou _ma maman_…


----------



## janpol

A l'opposé, il doit encore exister une certaine "bonne" société où les enfants disent "Père" et "Mère" lorsqu'ils s'adressent à leurs parents.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Non!  Ça n'existe pas aux États-Unis, j'en suis sûre!

Tu le crois, Janpol????


----------



## janpol

C'est sans doute très rare mais ça doit exister dans les familles où l'on se vouvoie. Le personnage qui s"exprime dans la chanson de Brel "les bonbons" parle de "Père" et de "Mère" au lieu de dire "mon père", "ma mère"; j'ai un peu oublié : Folcoche, dans "Vipère au poing" accepte-t-elle qu'on lui dise "Maman" ?  Pas sûr... des exemples littéraires, certes, mais la fiction se nourrit de réalités...


----------



## Lacuzon

DeLaMancha said:


> Pour moi, les enfants, quel que soit leur âge, s'adressent à leurs parents en les appelant "papa" ou "maman" (bonjour papa, est-ce que maman est là ?). Ou lorsqu'ils en parlent entre frères et soeurs (j'ai vu maman hier. J'ai parlé à papa au téléphone, etc). Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a là de populaire. Par contre, les mêmes enfants parlent de leur "père" ou de leur "mère" à des personnes étrangères à la famille (mon père est boulanger, ma mère est infirmière).


Bonjour,

Je confirme cette analyse. J'utilise papa et maman et m'adressant à mes parents où en parlant avec mon frère, mais il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'employer ces mots-là avec un étranger à la famille. Par ailleurs, lorsque je parle de ma mère à ma tante, je ne dis jamais ma mère mais toujours ta sœur car pour moi elle fut sa sœur avant d'être ma mère, question d'antériorité sans doute. Je serais curieux de connaître l'usage des autres francophones en la matière ?

[...]


----------



## itka

J'ai toujours dit "mon père", "ma mère", mais je m'adressais à eux en disant "Papa" "Maman". Pour ce qui est de mes oncles et tantes... non, je n'ai jamais eu l'idée de dire à mes parents "ton frère" ou "ta sœur"... Cet usage me paraît même assez bizarre. J'ai toujours dit "Tonton X" "Tante Y" et "Tantine Z"  (ma tantine préférée !). J'ai oublié : en parlant à une tante, je n'aurais jamais dit "ma mère" ni "ta sœur" mais simplement "Maman".

[...]


----------



## LV4-26

DeLaMancha said:


> Pour moi, les enfants, quel que soit leur âge, s'adressent à leurs parents en les appelant "papa" ou "maman" (bonjour papa, est-ce que maman est là ?). Ou lorsqu'ils en parlent entre frères et soeurs (j'ai vu maman hier. J'ai parlé à papa au téléphone, etc). Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a là de populaire. Par contre, les mêmes enfants parlent de leur "père" ou de leur "mère" à des personnes étrangères à la famille (mon père est boulanger, ma mère est infirmière).


J'appartiens au "courant" décrit dans ce post et je pense que nous sommes une majorité à adopter ces usages-là.
Quant à celui qui consiste à dire "papa" ou "maman" quand on parle de ses parents à des étrangers, je le qualifierais volontiers de "régressif" (appartenant au code de "l'ad*u*lescent") plutôt que de populaire.


----------



## Chimel

C'est la même chose pour moi.

Je m'aperçois d'une chose curieuse. M'adressant à un ami d'enfance, je peux très bien demander: "Comment va ta maman?" Je ne sais pas si c'est régressif, j'espère que non... C'est sans doute dû au fait que j'ai connu cette dame à l'époque où j'étais en culottes courtes et où elle était sa maman. Il y a une familiarité entre nous qui permet cela.

Mais ce qui est bizarre, maintenant que j'y pense, c'est que ce même ami peut aussi me demander "Comment va ta maman?", pour les mêmes raisons, mais que si moi, je lui parle d'elle, je dirai toujours "ma mère".


----------



## Kwistax

Je déterre ce fil sur le tard pour souligner combien l'usage de "papa" et maman" pour "père et "mère" semble s'être répandu dans les médias comme une traînée de poudre. On l'entend dans la bouche des chroniqueurs et des journalistes radio et télé, dans un nombre de plus en plus important d'articles on lit "le papa d'untel", "la maman d'unetelle". Ça me crispe toujours, j'ai l'impression de lire le bulletin d'une crèche paroissiale! C'est incroyable ce débordement du langage enfantin dans des sphères où on faisait autrefois l'effort d'utiliser un langage un peu soutenu.


----------



## octopus45

Si tu parles à quelqu'un d'autre: "Ma mère, mon père, ma maman, mon papa"; ca ne fait rien. Si tu parle a ton papa, par exemple, tu dis "Maman a dit que..." pas "Ma maman a dit que..." Si tu parles à tes parents directement c'est "Maman, Papa". Je croix que tu peux utiliser "Mère, Père" mais ce n'est pas commun. J'espere que ca aide.

S'il vous plaît, corrige moi si j'ai fait une faute.


----------



## Reynald

Kwistax said:


> C'est incroyable ce débordement du langage enfantin dans des sphères où on faisait autrefois l'effort d'utiliser un langage un peu soutenu.


En effet, il y a une véritable épidémie de mamans et de papas dans la presse actuelle. 
Une petite citation pour vous mettre de bonne humeur : _Ces célébrités devenues mamans après 45 ans. _
Je ne supporte pas non plus ces niaiseries infantilisantes


----------



## dadio01

Kwistax said:


> Je déterre ce fil sur le tard pour souligner combien l'usage de "papa" et maman" pour "père et "mère" semble s'être répandu dans les médias comme une traînée de poudre. On l'entend dans la bouche des chroniqueurs et des journalistes radio et télé, dans un nombre de plus en plus important d'articles on lit "le papa d'untel", "la maman d'unetelle". Ça me crispe toujours, j'ai l'impression de lire le bulletin d'une crèche paroissiale! C'est incroyable ce débordement du langage enfantin dans des sphères où on faisait autrefois l'effort d'utiliser un langage un peu soutenu.


Merci ca fait du bien de lire ce post



Reynald said:


> En effet, il y a une véritable épidémie de mamans et de papas dans la presse actuelle.
> Une petite citation pour vous mettre de bonne humeur : _Ces célébrités devenues mamans après 45 ans. _
> Je ne supporte pas non plus ces niaiseries infantilisantes




“Ma maman” : ou la nostalgie du paradis perdu | Académie française



octopus45 said:


> Si tu parles à quelqu'un d'autre: "Ma mère, mon père, ma maman, mon papa"; ca ne fait rien. Si tu parle a ton papa, par exemple, tu dis "Maman a dit que..." pas "Ma maman a dit que..." Si tu parles à tes parents directement c'est "Maman, Papa". Je croix que tu peux utiliser "Mère, Père" mais ce n'est pas commun.


----------

